# più esatto di una sveda



## Riverplatense

Ciao,

stavo traducendo la canzone _Io se fossi Dio_ del Giorgio Gaber quando mi si è presentata una formulazione che non riesco a capire. 

Pur non essendo di somma importanza e spiegandosi l'intenzione attraverso il contesto mi interesserebbe sapere a cosa l'artista si è riferito con «Dio è più esatto di una sveda.»

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Blackman

Forse alla nota marca di registratori di cassa _Sweda_. Forse.


----------



## Riverplatense

Tante grazie, Blackman.

In classe ci siamo messi d'accordo che questa spiegazione è la più probabile.


----------



## Necsus

Condivido l'ipotesi di Blackman, anche se in questo sito (che forse può esserti utile), in cui hanno tradotto il testo, sono di avviso diverso:
http://lyricstranslate.com/en/IO-SE-FOSSI-DIO-If-I-were-God.html.


----------



## niklavjus

Io ho sempre pensato che si riferisse a una bilancia.


----------



## Blackman

niklavjus said:


> Io ho sempre pensato che si riferisse a una bilancia.


 
La Sweda fa anche bilance e strumenti di precisione in genere. E' inteso come sinonimo di precisione, accuratezza, pignoleria. Ho un amico soprannominato _Bulova_ ( nota marca di orologi ) a causa della sua eccessiva pignoleria.


----------



## niklavjus

Blackman said:


> La Sweda fa anche bilance e strumenti di precisione in genere. E' inteso come sinonimo di precisione, accuratezza, pignoleria.


Non sapevo di cotanta reputazione ma, sì, intendevo proprio una bilancia Sweda. 
Pensi che Gaber si riferisse all'azienda?


----------



## Blackman

Io penso proprio di si. Non sono rari i casi di nomi commerciali che entrano nel parlato quotidiano. Non mi sovviene alcun esempio al momento, ma magari a qualcun altro si.


----------



## youness

lo scrittore intendeva dalla frase "Dio è più esatto di una sveda" la giustizia del creatore dell'universo, come sai la sveda vuol dire in termine più simplificato la bilancia che è un segno della giustizia, di dare a ognuno il suo diritto, di avere il comportamento dritto.
spero che ho spiegato un po il termine dal mio pumto di vista...
buongiorno a tutti...


----------



## niklavjus

Blackman said:


> Io penso proprio di si. Non sono rari i casi di nomi commerciali che entrano nel parlato quotidiano.


Se recitasse "della", anziché "di una", potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma così com'è, e in tema di giustizia divina, poi, come giustamente osserva Youness, resto della mia opinione.


----------



## Blackman

niklavjus said:


> Se recitasse "della", anziché "di una", potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma così com'è, e in tema di giustizia divina, poi, come giustamente osserva Youness, resto della mia opinione.


 
Non riesco a vedere la differenza tra _*della* Sweda_ e _*di una* Sweda,_ qualora si trattasse di una bilancia.

A me sembra lo stesso caso di _è più assorbente di uno/dello scottex/Scottex, _dove il nome commerciale è diventato sinonimo di carta assorbente.


----------



## niklavjus

Non so che dire, a me la differenza tra 'della' e 'di una' sembra lampante. L'esempio del panno carta, piuttosto, mi sembra un po' deboluccio. Sono certo che se ci pensi un po' ne trovi altri anche più calzanti che però ti contraddicono. Ad ogni modo non credo valga la pena di discutere più di tanto sull'argomento, la lingua italiana non ne risentirà, ed io non ho alcuna intenzione di convincerti.


----------



## MrTrevi

Inizialmente pensavo qualcosa dal latino, tipo una saetta o una lancia, ma dopo varie ricerche penso proprio si riferisse alla sweda intesa come precisione e qualità.



youness said:


> lo scrittore intendeva dalla frase "Dio è più esatto di una sveda" la giustizia del creatore dell'universo, come sai la sveda vuol dire in termine più simplificato la bilancia che è un segno della giustizia, di dare a ognuno il suo diritto, di avere il comportamento dritto.
> spero che ho spiegato un po il termine dal mio pumto di vista...
> buongiorno a tutti...


è proprio questo il senso, concordo



MrTrevi said:


> Inizialmente pensavo qualcosa dal latino, tipo una saetta o una lancia, ma dopo varie ricerche penso proprio si riferisse alla sweda intesa come precisione e qualità.
> 
> 
> è proprio questo il senso, concordo


IO SE FOSSI DIO: Giorgio Gaber. Materiali didattici di Scuola d'Italiano Roma a cura di Roberto Tartaglione ed ecco la conferma ! Saluti a tutti, questa canzone andrebbe fatta sentire nelle scuole


----------



## DoBordó

Il testo originale della canzone riporta la parola  “Sweda” con la lettera maiuscola. 
La lettera maiuscola viene utilizzata per i nomi propri. Quindi io credo che Gaber si riferisse proprio alla Sweda in quanto società leader In ambito di registratori elettronici telematici di cassa , bilance elettroniche ecc...


----------



## Starless74

Per me è evidente che il verso si riferisce a *un* esemplare di qualcosa prodotto da Sweda.
Come dire: è più veloce di *una* Ferrari. Si fa riferimento a una singola ipotetica automobile, non all'azienda di Maranello nel complesso.
Quale prodotto Sweda esattamente Gaber intendesse, non è dato saperlo; ma il senso per me è quello.


----------



## DoBordó

Si esatto concordo vivamente!


----------

